# 11 week old puppy digging his mat, matless cage....



## Sirscarecrow (Oct 26, 2010)

My 11 week old started digging senseless on his beds and inside the cage where I leave no bed (since the last I left there was destroyed by him). How can I make this stop. I love him I hate to say what I am about to say, but he digs non stop and simply acts like a fool and I know he is a puppy and all but when you watch him do it non stop it simply gets on my nerves. Especially in the cage. He behaved so well with cage training, then he berserked, he cries some days more than others and now the digging started.... Is there something I can do to make it stop ??? Please.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

How much exercise is he getting? 

Are you giving him something to do in the crate? (interactive toys?)


----------



## Sirscarecrow (Oct 26, 2010)

I play with him a lot, throw the ball etc, but he finds it much more interesting to eat holes into my yard and dirt and my grill poles, leafs, etc. I mean he does play a bit but then he gets distracted and goes eat all or tries to all other stuff he finds.
It is rater frustrating. He does play and run and have fun but then he immediately goes somewhere. I spend a lot of cash on fences, I fenced every place up in my garden where he usualy goes to to eat what he should not eat. He just finds a new spot.
I do admit he sleeps a lot but it is not like I am causing him because I want to go outside and play with him and do all I can even lewer him with treats... 

This is a funny one, I am going to have a hard time with this one. I sometmes have to carry him outside and he just lays down and sleeps. if I would wait for him to go outside on his own with energy, he will do so every 5 hours or so because this one loves to sleep and when he is up, he berserks or goes and grasses away like a cow or eats whatever like god knows what.


----------



## GSD Fan (Sep 20, 2010)

Since he likes to dig, why don't you make him a "digging pit"? Find a good place in your yard, dig it up, drop treats in it, and bring him over to the pit and let him dig? It should help get it out of his system.

He sounds like a growing puppy to me. All puppies have lots of energy and sleep. They're just like babies. Well, technically, they are babies!

I kinda agree with DJ a bit. You want to make sure you take her out 2-3 times a day for excercise or play time.

And you definitely want to keep him on a leash when you go outside. You want to be able to stop him from eating poisonous plants or anything that may harm him.

Keep us updated!


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Nylabones, bully sticks, raw knuckle bones, stuffed kongs all help keep them busy.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Sirscarecrow said:


> My 11 week old started digging senseless on his beds and inside the cage where I leave no bed (since the last I left there was destroyed by him). How can I make this stop. I love him I hate to say what I am about to say, but he digs non stop and simply acts like a fool and I know he is a puppy and all but when you watch him do it non stop it simply gets on my nerves. Especially in the cage. He behaved so well with cage training, then he berserked, he cries some days more than others and now the digging started.... *Is there something I can do to make it stop ??? *Please.


Great news and an easy fix!

You need to schedule WAY more real exercise for your puppy! Pack the puppy in the car and DRIVE! Visit your friends. Visit your family. Go to Petsmart. Walk down Main St, USA. Join puppy classes. Go for a hike, take your pup swimming....





 




 




 
A tired puppy (physically AND mentally) truly is the most well behave house puppy EVER!

The reason he gets into trouble outdoors eating everything is cause you've made that boring too and eating grass/dirt is a blast! So you need to PLAY when you are outdoors (heck, just have to be more exciting than dirt, how hard can that be  ). And taking him to NEW places for off leash walking will keep him moving cause you are abandoning him!!!!

THIS is what quality training time should look like!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Stosh has this thing about 'digging' on a frisbee. He gets the frisbee wedged against a tree so it won't move and then he digs on it until he rips through it. Rips through a frisbee!! He has many acres to run and play, we hike daily so it's not an exercise thing with him, it's the digging action. I'd suggest you distract your pup so it doesn't become a compulsive behavior and like everyone else says, wear his little furry bottom out!


----------



## Sirscarecrow (Oct 26, 2010)

Guys, I am prohibited by vet and breeders to take him outside since with 11 weeks, he still needs 3 more vaccinations. The problem is I live in Brazil and there are some stray dogs around, not to mention some owners have dogs that are not properly vaccinated. 
I do not want to bash on Brazil, I am European but live and work here in Brazil atm, but unfortunately, like any other latin country, it is not the most dog friendly place. As soon as he has all vaccines, oh boy, will he excercise. I am pissed off as heck that I cannot take him out in the national park reserve near by or when we go shop for him. We are still stuck for 2 months at home until he has his last vaccines before he can go out... I will speak today with two seperate vets and urge the breeders again, you are right, he needs to go out but him not yet being vaccinated hinders him and me from that.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

While you wait, try to give him things to stimulate him mentally...lay treats down and make him "track" for them, play games, teach him tricks....all these little things help...are there any shops that will let you bring him in?


----------

